# I Am Spartacus



## WillowTree (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## dspahn (Sep 9, 2018)

Corey Booker : Spartacus :: Colin Kaepernick : sacrifice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2018)

Russians should make Senator Booker's emails all public....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 9, 2018)

SpartacASS....the man is a clown


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Russians should make Senator Booker's emails all public....


Asking for more help from the Russians?  Wasn't helping you cheat the election enough?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Russians should make Senator Booker's emails all public....
> ...



Actually it was a sarcasm trap for idiots like you.  Want to see how many more I can get?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 9, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> SpartacASS....the man is a clown



The fool is being mocked without mercy, there went any chance he had at becoming president.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2018)

So what, I'm Chuck Norris.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 9, 2018)

Where's the dimple?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## JGalt (Sep 9, 2018)

Those wacky Democrats are some comedy gold, yes sir..


----------



## Jackson (Sep 9, 2018)

Pocahontas and Spartacus are actually Republican moles trying to sway the midterm elections toward red cause.  They have to be.  They coudn't be more effective.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Nice cover!

We all know you meant it though.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Nice cover!
> 
> We all know you meant it though.



Well aren't you the gift that keeps on giving?   

By we, you mean that you consider yourself the leader of legions?  Have some type of super power to see people's true intentions?  Have trouble avoiding simple traps?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 9, 2018)

Delusions of grandeur.  He compares himself to Spartacus.  There's something savagely wrong with that guy.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice cover!
> ...


Lol, "we" as in the people who saw this.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Funny, you are the ONLY one who did not see the trap.  "WE" laughed at you.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Lol, there was no trap.  You are making excuses for your stupid comments.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



...yeah I was colluding, you got me...better call Meuller...


----------



## DOTR (Sep 9, 2018)

So we have Pocahontas Warren and Spartacus to contend with? lol. I am actually embarrassed for them.

  But it drives home this point...we are opposing mental illness rather than a political system.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 9, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Lol, did you lose track of the conversation?

Early onset Alzheimer's maybe.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 12, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice cover!
> ...


In other words, Spartacus jr.!!


----------

